# Cheap rigs will gig fish too



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well ive been seeing these high doller rigs for a while now and ive played with alot of different rigs my self but im going to keep it old school and only have about 120 dollers in this set up and that includes my cheap 900 watt generator. I made my money back the first night out with it ended up with 56 lbs. sold them for 3 dollars a pound. here in NC our fishing is prob. alot different then there our water is extremly muddy real windy and all out prob. different ive been averaging 50-100 lbs a night. Here is a picture of my new set up along with the catch. The old setup was 4 500 watt work lights and on them breezy nights had them horrible ripples on the water which made it a little difficult. Maybe next year ill re rig with some leds but im making money with this cheap set up for now and no over head


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Here in Texas where I gig in the Galveston Bay complex, our bays are shallow so anytime the wind comes up, it really muddies the water. We're in a windy Spring pattern now. 

BTW, nice haul of flatties.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice haul. I'm moving to somewhere other than florida,we dont have flounder. 50+ trips this year with 2 flounder.There aint any around destin or pensacola.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Plenty of fish around p-cola you just got to know where to look.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> Plenty of fish around p-cola you just got to know where to look.


I have lit up almost every inch of pensacola bay,I have trolled from brooks bridge in FWB over to navarre bridge in one night,I'm running out of places to look...:blink: Many night fall to day light trips...But I'll keep going.:whistling:
My last 12-15 trips have been to pensacola bay...17th ave launch and south end of 3 mile complete circle to each other,including Fort pickens area. Where else is there?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> I have lit up almost every inch of pensacola bay,I have trolled from brooks bridge in FWB over to navarre bridge in one night,I'm running out of places to look...:blink: Many night fall to day light trips...But I'll keep going.:whistling:
> My last 12-15 trips have been to pensacola bay...17th ave launch and south end of 3 mile complete circle to each other,including Fort pickens area. Where else is there?


Try somewhere with a little more variety to the bottom. Some more mud, shells, generally the nastier water and places where you wouldn't normally look.I think you'll be surprised.


----------

